# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης)

## teo24

Μετα απο κανα 2 μηνες που την τελειωσα ηρθε η ωρα να την παρουσιασω,κι οπως λεει ο τιτλος ειναι μονο για τα θυληκα μου.

Διαστασεις 82x42x42
Yλικα 
Κουνελοσυρμα 5m x 50cm και ανοιγμα 5x1 κοστος 13 ευρω
Ταψακι απο πολυ ψιλο φυλλο αλουμινιου και γωνιες αλουμινιου
για σκελετο ταψιου κοστος 10 ευρω

Εργαλεια
Κοφτης, πενσα, μυτοτσιμπιδο, λιμα και για φινιρισμα dremel.

Τα θυληκα ειναι 3 και γι αυτο τον λογο εκανα και 2 ανοιγματα μπροστα στην προσοψησε περιπτωση τσακωμων να εχω την δυνατοτητα να τα χωρισω οπως θελω,1+1+1 η 2+1.Επεισης λογο του οτι δεν βρηκα οταν τα ηθελα εκεινα που συνδεουν το κουνελοσυρμα αφησα ανα τακτα νταμακι καποιο ρεταλι απο το κουνελοσυρμα και το γυρισα κι επιασε μια χαρα.Οι ετοιμες που εβρισκα σαφως ηταν ομορφοτερες αλλα σε κατι δεν θα μου εκαναν(π x υ x β)κι ετσι εκανα μια να μπαινει ακριβως εκει που θελω.

G][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου !!!!  Μπράβο Θοδωρή !!!

----------


## sarpijk

Μπραβο!

----------


## olga

Πολύ ωραίο! Μπράβο!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Μπράβο και εύγε, τέλεια δουλειά.. Το μόνο το κάτω επιπρόσθετο κομμάτι έπρεπε να το έραβες με λεπτό σύρμα στο υπόλοιπο κλουβί, η να το έπιανες κάθε 10εκ. με σύρμα 2mm σαν κύκλους,  μόνο αυτό έχω να παρατηρήσω.. Κατά τα άλλα, τέλειο με τέλειες διαστάσεις.. Και ξανά εύγε σου... :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλη κατασκευη ! μπραβο !! δεν ξερω τι μεσολαβησε (ισως επεμβαση αλλου μελους της ομαδας ) αλλα οι φωτο  ειναι οκ

----------


## orion

μπράβο φίλε όντως κακή δουλίτσα έκανες...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη Καλή Δουλειά μπράβο Φιλέ!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου!! Θοδωρη. μπραβο!!! οι φτερωτες γυναικες της ζωης σου θα την περασουν ζαχαρη εκει μεσα!!

----------


## vag21

θοδωρη πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.τι υλικο χρησιμοποιεις για υποστρωμα?

----------


## teo24

> θοδωρη πολυ ωραια κατασκευη.τι υλικο χρησιμοποιεις για υποστρωμα?


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο ρε Θόδωρα !!! Άψογος !!! Καλή επιλογή στο συγκεκριμένο κουνελόσυρμα έκανες με την διάσταση των κενών 5χ1 !!  Εγώ σε μια ζευγαρώστρα που φτιάχνω τώρα την πάτησα με την διάμετρο και δεν χωράει να μπει ποτίστρα !!! Βέβαια είναι περίσσεμα (12-14 μέτρα) από την μεγάλη κλούβα που έφτιαξα.... Σήμερα θα κατέβω να κάνω ένα ψάξιμο στην διάσταση την δική σου για να την τελειώσω και να την παρουσιάσω !!  


Πρέπει να βρώ να αγοράσω ένα dremel και εγώ για να τελειοποιήσω τα δοντάκια που αφήνει το κουνελόσυρμα στα πορτάκια όπως τα δικά σου !! Με βλέπω και στο ************ σήμερα... χαχαχαχαχα !!!*

----------


## ananda

Θοδωρή πάρα πολύ ωραία ...μπράβο!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πραγματικά μια τρανή απόδειξη ότι πιάνουν τα χέρια σου!!!!!! Πολλά μπράβο Θοδωρή!!! Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό αλλά και ο τρόπος που μας παρουσιάζεις την κάθε σου κατασκευή είναι μοναδικός!!!!!

----------


## teo24

> *Μπράβο ρε Θόδωρα !!! Άψογος !!! Καλή επιλογή στο συγκεκριμένο κουνελόσυρμα έκανες με την διάσταση των κενών 5χ1 !!  Εγώ σε μια ζευγαρώστρα που φτιάχνω τώρα την πάτησα με την διάμετρο και δεν χωράει να μπει ποτίστρα !!! Βέβαια είναι περίσσεμα (12-14 μέτρα) από την μεγάλη κλούβα που έφτιαξα.... Σήμερα θα κατέβω να κάνω ένα ψάξιμο στην διάσταση την δική σου για να την τελειώσω και να την παρουσιάσω !!  
> 
> 
> Πρέπει να βρώ να αγοράσω ένα dremel και εγώ για να τελειοποιήσω τα δοντάκια που αφήνει το κουνελόσυρμα στα πορτάκια όπως τα δικά σου !! Με βλέπω και στο ******* σήμερα... χαχαχαχαχα !!!*


Κι εγω Αλεξανδρε την προηγουμενη κατασκευη την ειχα κανει με 2x1 αλλα εκει ειχα βαλει προσοψη και δεν ειχα προβλημα με την ποτιστρα.Αν θες ομως κοψε ενα οριζοντιο πανω η κατω εκει που θα βαζεις την ποτιστρα και εισαι ok.Επισης αν δεν κανεις πολλα κοψιματα θα φας τα δοντακια και με την λιμα το ιδιο καλα,μονο προσεχε να κανεις την λιμα προς μια φορα γιατι πανω κατω πανω κατω ξεποντατονται καμια φορα τα συρματακια.Κι εγω τα ''εφαγα''τα δοντακια αλλα τις φωτο τις ειχα τραβηξει πριν απ αυτο.

----------


## skrekas

Συγχαρητηρια...ετσι ειναι αν εχει μερακι ο ανθρωπος!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Κι εγω Αλεξανδρε την προηγουμενη κατασκευη την ειχα κανει με 2x1 αλλα εκει ειχα βαλει προσοψη και δεν ειχα προβλημα με την ποτιστρα.Αν θες ομως κοψε ενα οριζοντιο πανω η κατω εκει που θα βαζεις την ποτιστρα και εισαι ok.Επισης αν δεν κανεις πολλα κοψιματα θα φας τα δοντακια και με την λιμα το ιδιο καλα,μονο προσεχε να κανεις την λιμα προς μια φορα γιατι πανω κατω πανω κατω ξεποντατονται καμια φορα τα συρματακια.Κι εγω τα ''εφαγα''τα δοντακια αλλα τις φωτο τις ειχα τραβηξει πριν απ αυτο.


Το τέλι 20X10X1mm σύρμα είναι που χρησιμοποίησες, και δια τούτο σου έτρωγε η λίμα την κόλληση.. Αυτό το 50Χ10Χ2mm σύρμα είναι, και αντέχει η κόλληση.. Τα έψαξα στην αγορά και είδα τις αδυναμίες τους..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δοκίμασα μόλις με ένα απλό σβουράκι να τροχίσω τα δοντάκια και μιλάμε έκανα την δουλειά μου τέλεια. Πιο τέλεια δεν γίνετε....*  :Happy0065: 

*Λίγο με παιδεύει το πορτάκι.....στο ανεβοκατέβασμα μου βρίσκει αρκετά, αλλά θα το τελειοποιήσω. Εκεί θα σκαλώσουμε τώρα ρε Θοδωρή ??? χαχαχα  *

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Δοκίμασα μόλις με ένα απλό σβουράκι να τροχίσω τα δοντάκια και μιλάμε έκανα την δουλειά μου τέλεια. Πιο τέλεια δεν γίνετε....* 
> 
> *Λίγο με παιδεύει το πορτάκι.....στο ανεβοκατέβασμα μου βρίσκει αρκετά, αλλά θα το τελειοποιήσω. Εκεί θα σκαλώσουμε τώρα ρε Θοδωρή ??? χαχαχα  *



Αλέξανδρε, δεν μας πτοούν τέτοια πράγματα εμάς!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ξέκλεψα 2 ωρίτσες Νικόλα πριν λίγο από τον πολύ λίγο χρόνο που έχω στην διάθεσή μου και προχώρησα αρκετά !! Σύντομα θα ολοκληρωθεί και η δικιά μου και θα γίνει αναλυτική παρουσίαση όπως πάντα !!*  :Happy:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Ξέκλεψα 2 ωρίτσες Νικόλα πριν λίγο από τον πολύ λίγο χρόνο που έχω στην διάθεσή μου και προχώρησα αρκετά !! Σύντομα θα ολοκληρωθεί και η δικιά μου και θα γίνει αναλυτική παρουσίαση όπως πάντα !!*


Οπωσδήποτε Αλέξανδρε, αναμένουμε.. Ανέβασα φώτο "κλουβί πολυτελείας " αλλά δεν είδα σχόλιο σου. Θα ετοιμάσω δια όσους ενδιαφέρονται εντός των προσεχών ημερών πως να κατασκευάσουν ξύλινα κλουβιά.. Με πολλές φώτο κατασκευαστικές..  ::

----------


## Ρία

κοιτα ρε παιδί μου τι ωραια που τα φτιάχνετε όλοι! μπράβο!

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλε teo24 Καλη χρονια!!!!! Με υγεια!!!!! Σορρυ αλλα τωρα έκανα like!!!!! Την ειχα δει, αλλα και τωρα δεν ειναι αργά,....πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!  Να εισαι παντα καλα και να δημιουργείς!!!!!!! ::

----------


## teo24

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Καλη χρονια και σε σας με υγεια πανω απ ολα.

----------


## kostasloutraki

πολυ ωραια δουλεια.. φιλε μου Θοδωρη και με τις φωτογραφιες μασ βοηθησες αρκετα....

----------


## Nikos_V

Πηρα φοβερες ιδεες απο το θεμα σου! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Τακης

ωραια κατασκευη

----------


## kon82

Ωραια κατασκευη!ξαχνω και εγω τετοιο κουλενοσυρμα αν μπορεις να βοηθησεις !!

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη τα λινκ εχουν προβλημα  ....

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ καλη κατασκευη και αυτη εισαι πολυ καλος μαστορας μπραβο

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απίθανη κατασκευή έκανα και εγώ μια αλλά..... Δεν το έχουμε όλοι με τις κατασκευές 
Μια ερώτηση,η κατασκευή έχει αποσπώντας σχάρα;

----------


## teo24

Ναι Αριστειδη εχει.Εχει πορτα που ανοιγοκλεινει,σχαρα που συρταρωνει  και ταψι.Εχω χασει καποιες φωτο μετα απο format,θα βγαλω αυριο και θα ποσταρω.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστω τον δρομο πως τον δεσατε με τον σκελετο

----------


## teo24

> Ευχαριστω τον δρομο πως τον δεσατε με τον σκελετο


Αρχικα ειχα βαλει σιδηροδρομο κουρτινας Αριστειδη αλλα δεν μπαινοεβγαινε ευκολα η σχαρα κι ετσι εβαλα κομματια αλουμινογωνιας που εμειναν απ τον τελαρο του ταψιου.Οπως βλεπεις τα εβαλα με πριτσινια.Βγαζω πρωτα την σχαρα και την πλενω κι αφου τν ξαναβαλω βγαζω μετα το ταψι.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Αριστειδης

Και εγώ δρόμους από κουρτίνα  είχα και δεν μπαινοεβγαινε

----------

